# DVDO Duo and Lumagen Help....



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a DVDO Duo and a Lumagen Mini....here's the chain: Sources > Duo (audio out to receiver) > Mini-3D > Display (Samsung PN58C8000) 
My problem is that the Duo thinks the Lumagen wants a 1080i RGB signal, no matter what the source is....example: Input = YCbCr 4.4.4. 1080p, Output = RGB 1080i (this is what the Duo's info is, and the Lumagen is receiving the RGB 1080i).

The only way I'm able to change it at all, is to change the Lumagen's "HDMI Video EDID Features" to "Passback Out1". Then the Duo will send 1080p, but still only RGB. My goal is to send the sources original signal to the Lumagen.

Any help with this will be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ElectronicTonic said:


> I have a DVDO Duo and a Lumagen Mini....here's the chain: Sources > Duo (audio out to receiver) > Mini-3D > Display (Samsung PN58C8000)
> My problem is that the Duo thinks the Lumagen wants a 1080i RGB signal, no matter what the source is....example: Input = YCbCr 4.4.4. 1080p, Output = RGB 1080i (this is what the Duo's info is, and the Lumagen is receiving the RGB 1080i).
> 
> The only way I'm able to change it at all, is to change the Lumagen's "HDMI Video EDID Features" to "Passback Out1". Then the Duo will send 1080p, but still only RGB. My goal is to send the sources original signal to the Lumagen.
> ...


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a Pioneer SC-55. I only am going audio out from the duo to it. I've also taken it out of the chain, but get the same results. 

I called Lumagen, and it seems that I've tried just about every combination, but still no solution. It looks like the Duo just doesn't want to play nice with the Mini. There might be a Duo up for sale soon......

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not up on my Mini-3D specs as Lumagen was supposed to send one for review but they never did, but why would you have two video processors in the chain? Just take the Duo out and use it on a different display or sell it to me cheap!  Just kidding on that last part.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

mechman said:


> I'm not up on my Mini-3D specs as Lumagen was supposed to send one for review but they never did, but why would you have two video processors in the chain? Just take the Duo out and use it on a different display or sell it to me cheap!  Just kidding on that last part.


I'm basically using the Duo as a glorified HDMI switch. The Mini only has 2 inputs 1 output. I originally just had the Duo, but wanted to experiment with the Lumagen's 125pt calibration. I might just sell the Duo and get a Radiance XS.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ElectronicTonic said:


> I'm basically using the Duo as a glorified HDMI switch. The Mini only has 2 inputs 1 output. I originally just had the Duo, but wanted to experiment with the Lumagen's 125pt calibration. I might just sell the Duo and get a Radiance XS.


That would be pretty rad. While I have only checked out the Radiance on a friend's Front Projector rig, it is quite impressive.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I would sell the Duo and get a switch from Monoprice. That would probably solve the issue and put a few greenbacks in your pocket! :T


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> That would be pretty rad. While I have only checked out the Radiance on a friend's Front Projector rig, it is quite impressive.


It is very rad!



mechman said:


> I think I would sell the Duo and get a switch from Monoprice. That would probably solve the issue and put a few greenbacks in your pocket! :T


I think I'll sell the Duo, but haven't decided what I'll do next. I have considered getting a switch, I already have one 4x2 switch that works great. I just don't know if I want to add more to this madness......just exchange the Mini for an XS and be done with it......we will see.

Thanks for the replies. I think that I have exhausted my options, now I just have to choose.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just to add that I use a Mini3D myself, but have cleared out my rack so I only have two sources now (and 3 displays, so the output of the Mini3D goes through a splitter and this works fine). Before this I just used my Arcam AV9 as a switch for the other inputs into the HDMI 1 on the Mini3D and my BluRay player went directly to HDMI 2 on the Mini3D (just incase I ever wanted to dabble with 3D). 

It was just a matter of setting up the 'virtual' inputs on the Mini3D so that I could press button '1' on the remote for my PVR and button '3' for my HTPC and get the appropriate settings applied. In fact I later modified this since my PVR outputs at 1080/50i and my HTPC at 1080/60p so I could just use input '1' and set the different input resolutions to use different settings, such is the flexibility of the Mini3D.

I don't know how much more an XS costs over a Mini3D where you are (twice as much for me I think), so it could be a lot to pay for no difference in actual picture quality, since you get exactly the same 125 point CMS and scaling, etc.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

KelvinS1965 said:


> Just to add that I use a Mini3D myself, but have cleared out my rack so I only have two sources now (and 3 displays, so the output of the Mini3D goes through a splitter and this works fine). Before this I just used my Arcam AV9 as a switch for the other inputs into the HDMI 1 on the Mini3D and my BluRay player went directly to HDMI 2 on the Mini3D (just incase I ever wanted to dabble with 3D).
> 
> It was just a matter of setting up the 'virtual' inputs on the Mini3D so that I could press button '1' on the remote for my PVR and button '3' for my HTPC and get the appropriate settings applied. In fact I later modified this since my PVR outputs at 1080/50i and my HTPC at 1080/60p so I could just use input '1' and set the different input resolutions to use different settings, such is the flexibility of the Mini3D.
> 
> I don't know how much more an XS costs over a Mini3D where you are (twice as much for me I think), so it could be a lot to pay for no difference in actual picture quality, since you get exactly the same 125 point CMS and scaling, etc.


Already sold my Dou, and just shipped the Mini to Lumagen to do the swap. Let's just say that Lumagen made it worth it. Lumagen support is great!:T

Overall, I agree. There is no difference in the guts of the units. So I could of easily made it work with a switch. I just want to simplify it, since I only have 4 sources.....soon to be three, bye bye cable! I was spoiled by having the Duo's switching capabilities. Now I'll have that with a Lumagen, minus a few inputs.


----------

